# ROTP 2009 (Summer)



## jmhfighterpilot (2 Feb 2009)

I was just wondering about the schedule of events for ROTP applicants for the summer of 2009.
I have passed all my tests and  am just awaiting acceptance.  If I do get accepted to ROTP for a Civilian University I plan to Backpack around Europe throughout the summer.  I am just trying to find out when I need to be back in Canada.  Is it the first day of class or is there some sort of orientation to the military or swearing in ceremony in the middle of the summer that I need to be back for.

Thank you in advanced for any help.


----------



## Lumber (2 Feb 2009)

Depending on whether or not you have basic training this summer, you may not have a summer to go back packing in Europe. 

As for swearing in, it will most likely be in the spring (may or june) if you're doing basic training. If not, it could be anytime between your acceptance and your first day of class.

Cheers


----------



## chris_log (2 Feb 2009)

jmhfighterpilot said:
			
		

> I was just wondering about the schedule of events for ROTP applicants for the summer of 2009.
> I have passed all my tests and  am just awaiting acceptance.  If I do get accepted to ROTP for a Civilian University I plan to Backpack around Europe throughout the summer.  I am just trying to find out when I need to be back in Canada.  Is it the first day of class or is there some sort of orientation to the military or swearing in ceremony in the middle of the summer that I need to be back for.
> 
> Thank you in advanced for any help.



Ask at the CFRC once you get accepted.


----------



## Barts (3 Feb 2009)

I know it's not a definitive answer, but...

In my case, (last summer) I had to report to my ULO in the last week of August, to do in-routine and other administration.  Incidentally, I also had my COS date pushed back to the end of August as well, leaving my summer free of (that) military commitment.

Your best approach, as Piper put it concisely:


			
				Piper said:
			
		

> Ask at the CFRC once you get accepted.



They're the ones who can best answer these questions.


----------



## NuclearEmperor (9 Apr 2009)

Yeah I'm with you jmhfighterpilot; still waiting for a call from CFRC. Every time I call the officer in charge of my file I just keep getting the answering machine. =\ Does anyone know the general dates for the rounds of selection and when the last one is?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (12 Apr 2009)

Barts said:
			
		

> In my case, (last summer) I had to report to my ULO in the last week of August, to do in-routine and other administration.  Incidentally, I also had my COS date pushed back to the end of August as well, leaving my summer free of (that) military commitment.



It will be different this year for those headed to Civi U. Your CFRC will tell you when it knows.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Apr 2009)

So would this all be explained in the paper work I was told was on the way?


----------



## Barts (17 Apr 2009)

RMC_Cadet said:
			
		

> It will be different this year for those headed to Civi U...



How so?  I'm curious.  Is there a plan to have an indoc course, like with RMC?  I can't see much else to be done with untrained OCdts other than put them on LWOP like was done last year.



			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> So would this all be explained in the paper work I was told was on the way?



It's a definite maybe.  It really depends on what they send you.  The most useful information I received (after finding out my enrolment date) was the ETP Instruction (posting message) I received the morning I was sworn in.  That was the first time I saw hard info on where/when/who.  Maybe someone has a better answer than that, all I can offer is my experience.  Nobody has completed this new first year ROTP process yet (or likely will before July.)


----------



## ballz (17 Apr 2009)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Depending on whether or not you have basic training this summer, you may not have a summer to go back packing in Europe.
> 
> As for swearing in, it will most likely be in the spring (may or june) if you're doing basic training. If not, it could be anytime between your acceptance and your first day of class.
> 
> Cheers



They won't be getting on course this summer, I can damn near promise that. There's no IAP/BOTP anymore, you have to do the 15 weeks straight through, and those courses are beginning in May, and there's only 3 starting dates. Later on there's going to be some BOTPs but that's for people that did IAP, this will be the last year for that (until of course they change it again).

You can probably count on going backpacking this summer, however, I wouldn't if I were you. Money ain't as plentiful in ROTP as it seems, well, I guess if you're going to live at home it is. Is that the case?


----------



## yoman (17 Apr 2009)

According to RMCSJ website, there will be a 2 week indoc for ROTP Civi U people. 
http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/na-nc/na-nc-eng.asp


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Apr 2009)

Barts said:
			
		

> How so?  I'm curious.  Is there a plan to have an indoc course, like with RMC?  I can't see much else to be done with untrained OCdts other than put them on LWOP like was done last year.



As mentioned, all Civi U people will partake in the same indoctrination that the RMC Officer Cadets took last year. It looks like they will be split among RMC Kingston and RMC St Jean.


----------



## Barts (17 Apr 2009)

Seen.  I have to say that makes a lot of sense.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## ballz (17 Apr 2009)

Ah right forgot that. Either way, the date is there, Aug 9. You'll still have a s**tload of time this summer.


----------



## hulan (17 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the link and the info! Its nice to know, because I still have a chance at ROTP this year....Good luck to all!

Greg H


----------



## benny88 (20 Apr 2009)

yoman said:
			
		

> According to RMCSJ website, there will be a 2 week indoc for ROTP Civi U people.
> http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/na-nc/na-nc-eng.asp



Interesting. Not a bad idea, although I question the usefulness of a 2 week course. Hard for me to judge though, as I did IAP before my first year. Anyone who went to Civvy-U with no prior training care to comment on this? I'm curious as to what people think.


----------



## derael (20 Apr 2009)

The information above regarding the 2 week indoctrination period is also the information I've received from CFRC Edmonton. I myself have completed IAP before and most of BOTP so I'm quite interested on what will be done for those two weeks because it is a VERY short amount of time... 

Guessing it amounts to paperwork, a crash course on military procedures and way of life, PT and some limited kit issue?


----------



## ChaosTheory (20 Apr 2009)

I got accepted into ROTP around May of 2006 for civilian university.  I did not do IAP that summer, I got put on LWOP and then I just went to school in September.  I did not have a two-week indoc.


----------



## benny88 (20 Apr 2009)

Sareon said:
			
		

> I got accepted into ROTP around May of 2006 for civilian university.  I did not do IAP that summer, I got put on LWOP and then I just went to school in September.  I did not have a two-week indoc.


So what do you think? Would you rather have had the 2 week indoc?


----------



## SkyHeff (20 Apr 2009)

Has anyone accepted for Civi U this year had the two week course confirmed either way? I have an offer, but I am still waiting on Civi U acceptances, so I have not heard any news other than enrollment on the 18th of July here.

On a side note, how is the CAM program treating you, benny88? I got my application in last Friday (there are reasons for the late app.) and the MOS people are being extremely helpful in pushing it through. I'll know either way by the end of the month.


----------



## ScottS (20 Apr 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Interesting. Not a bad idea, although I question the usefulness of a 2 week course. Hard for me to judge though, as I did IAP before my first year. Anyone who went to Civvy-U with no prior training care to comment on this? I'm curious as to what people think.



I started ROTP this year, and I think this is a great idea.  I think the introduction to how the CF operates is extremely important for those who have no experience, especially the basics such as dealing with claims etc.  I have some experience and at times I found it difficult to adjust. I don't really know what is covered in two weeks, but some exposure to drill, PT etc. would probably be helpful to give people a taste of what the military is like before they have a year of subsidized education under their belt.


----------



## ChaosTheory (21 Apr 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> So what do you think? Would you rather have had the 2 week indoc?



No, it would have been useless.  There would have been no need for it and would have been both a waste of my and CF time.

Everything I learnt was in IAP and I did not need to know anything before that.  

I did have a half day thing at my ASU where they explained to me what forms I needed to fill out and they gave me an example of how to do that.  But that is all that was needed.


----------



## Chops (21 Apr 2009)

I am from London and got accepted into ROTP CIV U, I did not get into RMC but meh its OK with me as long as i got into ROTP I'm happy still. I had a very quick acceptance into ROTP i handed in my application last minute but got in during the first selection commitie. I have been told by the CFRC here in London that July 18th I will be sworn in and that a week or two weeks later i should get ready to head out for this "mini basic".  I am actually looking forward to this, i know it will not give us an accurate representation of what to expect in the next couple of years but i think it will give us a little taste of the military life maybe lol and thats something i cant wait for... 
I got accepted into ROTP in February for Int officer just for anyones curiosity.


----------



## [RICE] (21 Apr 2009)

Chops said:
			
		

> I am from London and got accepted into ROTP CIV U, I did not get into RMC but meh its OK with me as long as i got into ROTP I'm happy still. I had a very quick acceptance into ROTP i handed in my application last minute but got in during the first selection commitie. I have been told by the CFRC here in London that July 18th I will be sworn in and that a week or two weeks later i should get ready to head out for this "mini basic".  I am actually looking forward to this, i know it will not give us an accurate representation of what to expect in the next couple of years but i think it will give us a little taste of the military life maybe lol and thats something i cant wait for...
> I got accepted into ROTP in February for Int officer just for anyones curiosity.



Looks like we're going to be sworn in together. I applied in Ottawa, but I live in Chatham (going back for the summer), so I'm getting my file transfered to London. 

I was told by Ottawa that I wasn't doing anything this summer... perhaps this might change?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2009)

Chops said:
			
		

> I am from London and got accepted into ROTP CIV U, I did not get into RMC but meh its OK with me as long as i got into ROTP I'm happy still. I had a very quick acceptance into ROTP i handed in my application last minute but got in during the first selection commitie. I have been told by the CFRC here in London that July 18th I will be sworn in and that a week or two weeks later i should get ready to head out for this "mini basic".  I am actually looking forward to this, i know it will not give us an accurate representation of what to expect in the next couple of years but i think it will give us a little taste of the military life maybe lol and thats something i cant wait for...
> I got accepted into ROTP in February for Int officer just for anyones curiosity.
















Right out of Profs say students lack maturity, feel entitled


----------



## SkyHeff (21 Apr 2009)

I'll be seeing you guys in London as well. Nice to hear someone had the 'mini-basic' confirmed.


----------



## benny88 (21 Apr 2009)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> On a side note, how is the CAM program treating you, benny88? I got my application in last Friday (there are reasons for the late app.) and the MOS people are being extremely helpful in pushing it through. I'll know either way by the end of the month.



    Liking it a lot. There's been a snafu with the flight school ownership, but I've tried to steer clear of the politics. Unfortunately, even though I'm 2nd or 3rd in flight hours in my year I STILL am going to have to stay part of the summer to finish up my PPL due to administrative delays caused by the switch.
    All in all, the program keeps you busy with the ground school/PGI and flight hours on top of the course load, but it's a good group of people and you won't hear me whining considering I'm getting flying time. PM or post in the CAM thread for more info.


----------



## army RN (8 May 2009)

I have been accepted to ROTP Civi-U and I have to report to St Jean Aug 2, 2009 for the IAP. My enrollment date it July 17th. I am still trying to figure out exactly what the IAP course entails.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dwalter (15 May 2009)

I have done 2 years of Civilian University and am now going on BMOQ this summer, so I didn't do the mini orientation. I will give you my feelings about it. Civi U is not military college, and so I think it's a waste of gas money to fly kids from all over Canada to do a 2 week course and send them home again. I think it makes more sense just to have them do BMOQ to get their intro to the military.

On the flip side it might help candidates feel more like a part of the military family, which I also think is important. I spent a long time feeling like the only thing connecting me to the military was my paycheque. Anyways, that's what I think. It would be more cost effective to run a few regional 2 week courses though.


----------



## benny88 (18 May 2009)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Civi U is not military college, and so I think it's a waste of gas money to fly kids from all over Canada to do a 2 week course and send them home again.



    Good point. I'm from Ontario so I just would have driven, so I didn't really think of that, but now I realize how ridiculous it is to fly people from the Coasts in just so they can learn how to fill out forms and other brickabrack.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (18 May 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Good point. I'm from Ontario so I just would have driven, so I didn't really think of that, but now I realize how ridiculous it is to fly people from the Coasts in just so they can learn how to fill out forms and other brickabrack.


Noting is ridiculous when it comes to forms


----------



## 40below (18 May 2009)

ScottS said:
			
		

> I started ROTP this year, and I think this is a great idea.  I think the introduction to how the CF operates is extremely important for those who have no experience, especially the basics such as dealing with claims etc.  I have some experience and at times I found it difficult to adjust. I don't really know what is covered in two weeks, but some exposure to drill, PT etc. would probably be helpful to give people a taste of what the military is like before they have a year of subsidized education under their belt.



Still often takes longer for people to figure it out. RMC has a long-standing practice that a cadet can leave any time during first year without penalty if he or she decides military life is not for them, but if you show up for the first day of second year, you have to repay the costs of your education if you choose to leave after that.


----------



## yoman (18 May 2009)

Some of you may be interested in this link if your wondering about the 2 week orientation program. http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/deo-ocd/na-nc/na-nc-eng.asp It doesn't say much, but at least it gives you possible dates.


----------

